# Highest Beast



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm wondering what you guys think the best creature to have for a fursona is?  I think hyenas are the ABSOLUTE best!​


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Shota wolves


----------



## Conker (Apr 24, 2010)

ITT: People posting their fursona animals.


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

Kitsunes.^^


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Dung beetles.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxes are the best animals, so the answer is obviously them.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

Blue footed boobies.

I am a child


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are the best animals, so the answer is obviously them.


So wrong..... Foxes are the WORST:
1. they are all sluts
2. they are all gay
3. they seem to multiply the fastest even though they have no females......


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

I think the best is whatever you like most.  I don't think anyone's inferior for choosing the "wrong" animal or anything...  unless said animal is a cow.  I hate cows.  (being from wisconsin, perhaps you can understand my hatred?)

I like wolves.  I don't know WHY exactly, I just like 'em.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are the best animals, so the answer is obviously them.


YEAH FOX PRIDE!!! â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Blue footed boobies.
> 
> I am a child



Is that another species that sheriff guy just happens to be?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> YEAH FOX PRIDE!!! â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ


Now _that's  _what I'm talking about!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I think the best is whatever you like most. I don't think anyone's inferior for choosing the "wrong" animal or anything... unless said animal is a cow. I hate cows. (being from wisconsin, perhaps you can understand my hatred?)
> 
> I like wolves. I don't know WHY exactly, I just like 'em.


 The Hindus would like to disagree

and i still say Hyena > wolf    you know why ^_^


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Now _that's  _what I'm talking about!


You go gurlfriend!


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> Kitsunes.^^



Weaboo.  learn to type actual japanese letters.

ãã¤ã­ãŒã™ãã˜ã‚ƒãªã„ã§ã™ï¼


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> The Hindus would like to disagree
> 
> and i still say Hyena > wolf    you know why ^_^


Hyenas smell bad


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> The Hindus would like to disagree
> 
> and i still say Hyena > wolf    you know why ^_^



Yeah, well...  hyena fur is just too freakin' random and their ears are disproportionately sized with their heads, not to mention they don't live where I do, and I refuse to live where they do.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Whatever one likes.  I'm quite partial to rodents.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hyenas smell bad


 No.  Thats the smell of victory! ...and blood and corpses


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> No.  Thats the smell of victory! ...and blood and corpses



+hyena butter


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> No.  Thats the smell of victory! ...and blood and corpses


That's the smell of rotting meat


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> No.  Thats the smell of victory! ...and blood and corpses




Make your own corpses.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You go gurlfriend!


chyeah brah! We be dah bestest fursonaz evar!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Yeah, well... hyena fur is just too freakin' random and their ears are disproportionately sized with their heads, not to mention they don't live where I do, and I refuse to live where they do.


 The fur is actually one of the main reasons i think theyre awesome ^_^   the ears are pretty cool too.  i never really saw them as disproportional though....   And they dont live near me either and i wouldnt live near them too >.>  i wouldnt step foot in africa without a large gun, ammo, and a truck of med supplies.... but i can see them at the zoo! :3


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxes are an automatic no.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> +hyena butter


~murr :3



WillowWulf said:


> That's the smell of rotting meat


Its still edible. :3    we're that badass to eat that kind of stuff.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> Make your own corpses.


 We do..... sometimes...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Foxes are an automatic no.


Why? =[


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Dung beetles.



I agree with SirRob.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ~murr :3
> 
> 
> Its still edible. :3    we're that badass to eat that kind of stuff.
> ...



I will admit that hyenas are awesome.  They're one of my favorite animals.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Why? =[



You're the one exception.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> chyeah brah! We be dah bestest fursonaz evar!


Liek, ttly rad dood. 8)


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why? =[



...

Because nufox.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I will admit that hyenas are awesome.  They're one of my favorite animals.


what about me ;^;


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> Because nufox.


*Glomps and licks* UNSILENCED!!! ^___^ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> The fur is actually one of the main reasons i think theyre awesome ^_^   the ears are pretty cool too.  i never really saw them as disproportional though....   And they dont live near me either and i wouldnt live near them too >.>  i wouldnt step foot in africa without a large gun, ammo, and a truck of med supplies.... but i can see them at the zoo! :3



I just like symmetry and consistent patterns...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I will admit that hyenas are awesome.  They're one of my favorite animals.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one exception.


ilu <3


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> YEAH FOX PRIDE!!! â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ



You know the awesomeness you gained from posting "Dung Beetles?" 

You just lost it. All of it. And probably a little more than that.



SirRob said:


> *Glomps and licks* UNSILENCED!!! ^___^ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥



...


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> what about me ;^;



You're my little bottom.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> You know the awesomeness you gained from posting "Dung Beetles?"
> 
> You just lost it. All of it. And probably a little more than that.


 His awesome levels were here:
â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
Now they are here:
 â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> His awesome levels were here:
> â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
> Now they are here:
> â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ


â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ

That is my awesome level.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ...


But... but ilu :cry:


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're my little bottom.


 NO!  Willow is my rape buddy sheath to my sword friend!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 24, 2010)

black people.

and the chinese.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
> 
> That is my awesome level.




```
ã€€ã€€â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
ã€€ã€€ã€€          ã€€ã€€â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
ã€€           ã€€â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
          ã€€â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆ
ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆ
ã€€ã€€   â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆ
ã€€ã€€â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆã€€ã€€â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆ
â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆ
â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€â–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆ
  â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆ
  â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆ
  â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆ
  â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆ
ã€€   â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆ
ã€€     â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆ
ã€€ã€€    ã€€â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–“â–“â–“â–“â–“â–“â–“â–“â–“â–“â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆ
ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€  â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–’â–’â–’â–’â–“â–“â–“â–“â–“â–“â–“â–“â–“â–“â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆ
ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
```


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
> 
> That is my awesome level.



Oh YEAH?  well...  my awesomeness level cannot be symbolized with a red bar.

â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ

I just haven't been here long enough for any of you to know about that.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> NO!  Willow is my rape buddy sheath to my sword friend!



Sorry, you're going to have to wait in line.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *facepalms BBcode*
> 
> my awesome level is:
> â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ



Your awesome level is...  bunch of random colors and question marks in boxes? fag.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *facepalms BBcode*
> 
> my awesome level is:
> â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *facepalms BBcode*
> 
> my awesome level is:
> â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ


 ...0_0   that looks like when i defrag my computer.....
my awesome level is over 9000, therefore i cannot possible type it all out.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're my little bottom.


*snuggles*



Usarise said:


> NO!  Willow is my rape buddy sheath to my sword friend!


I like Ratte better <3


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

Otters are pretty cool. What can YOU do with your bellah?

brick'd


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Sorry, you're going to have to wait in line.


Sorry.  I already got to her first :V  just look at some old thread that you may or may not have deleted.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> Your awesome level is... bunch of random colors and question marks in boxes? fag.


and the greatest kind of fag! FURFAG!



Unsilenced said:


>


FUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Catte (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're my little bottom.


But, but. 

:c


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> NO!  Willow is my rape buddy sheath to my sword friend!





> OH SNAP I'VE BEEN TALKING TO A FAG


^^that would be my reaction if I really gave a damn


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I like Ratte better <3


*hits with newpaper* 
NO YOU DONT! D:<  
now, ON YOUR KNEES!


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Catte said:


> But, but.
> 
> :c


I'm sorry

..can't we share?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Catte said:


> But, but.
> 
> :c


The plot thickens....

Anyone wanna yiff me?


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *hits with newpaper*
> NO YOU DONT! D:<
> now, ON YOUR KNEES!


*whimpers*

...yes


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


>



WHAT, 9000??!??!?!??!??!!!?!??!!!!


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Catte said:


> But, but.
> 
> :c



You're my big floofy bottom.  <3



Usarise said:


> *hits with newpaper*
> NO YOU DONT! D:<
> now, ON YOUR KNEES!



*balltaps*

No.



WillowWulf said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> ..can't we share?



x3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The plot thickens....
> 
> Anyone wanna yiff me?



That's not a plot, it's a roux.

And no, you're not a girl.  I can't yiff you.  Sorry.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *whimpers*
> 
> ...yes


 ~murr :3

I love being me!  and this is why i love hyenas! THEY GET WHAT THEY WANT!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxes are.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff me?








Text to avoid deletion.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> That's not a plot, it's a roux.
> 
> And no, you're not a girl.  I can't yiff you.  Sorry.



Jailhouse gay in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *whimpers*
> 
> ...yes



You don't have to listen to that furfag...

hey, you're a girl...


wait...  what?


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You don't have to listen to that furfag...
> 
> hey, you're a girl...
> 
> ...


*sighs*

yes I'm a girl

why does it matter?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> That's not a plot, it's a roux.
> 
> And no, you're not a girl.  I can't yiff you.  Sorry.


Ratte and Willow are. And I'm a dude. And I likes wimmens.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Jailhouse gay in 3... 2... 1...



Aiming sniper rifle at Ratte's head in 3...  2... 1...


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You don't have to listen to that furfag...
> 
> hey, you're a girl...
> 
> ...


 Hey! I am not a furfag! D:<   ...im not gay >.>

I know.  i thought the same as you: a girl on the internet?! WTF?


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ratte and Willow are. And I'm a dude. And I likes wimmens.



We could debate about this all day.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 24, 2010)

IM OVER 9000!!!!!

/late


----------



## Attaman (Apr 24, 2010)

Jellyfish.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sighs*
> 
> yes I'm a girl
> 
> why does it matter?



<3~



Fenrir Lupus said:


> Aiming sniper rifle at Ratte's head in 3...  2... 1...



Someone's defensive.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're the one exception.




W-what about me?!


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> W-what about me?!



Fag.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ratte and Willow are. And I'm a dude. And I likes wimmens.





> *sighs*
> 
> yes I'm a girl
> 
> why does it matter?


How is that possible?  Girls on the internet?  A guy with a fox fursona that's not gay?  

The world is gonna ASPLODE!!!!!!!


RUN AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> <3~


Ratte, what ARE you exactly? :V it says trans..... so are you a girl or a guy now?



Scotty1700 said:


> W-what about me?!


we all hate you and we hate foxes. have a nice day ^_^


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Hey! I am not a furfag! D:<   ...im not gay >.>
> 
> I know.  i thought the same as you: a girl on the internet?! WTF?



Exactly!  Usually they avoid it like the plague...


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

0 to yiff in three pages.

0 to species debate in one.

Impressive.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Fag.



That coming from someone who is "transgender"?


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

This is a stupid question. Cats are obviously superior to all y'all bitches.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 24, 2010)

OHAI guys! Let me read up an...



Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff









Nevermind.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> 0 to yiff in three pages.
> 
> 0 to species debate in one.
> 
> Impressive.



0 to sexuality debate in four.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ratte, what ARE you exactly? :V it says trans..... so are you a girl or a guy now?


Ratte's a girl I believe



Fenrir Lupus said:


> Exactly!  Usually they avoid it like the plague...


*sighs*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Fag.








How dare you say such a....oh wait, it's true


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ratte, what ARE you exactly? :V it says trans..... so are you a girl or a guy now?



I'm a transgender.  I haven't gone through sex-reassignment surgery.  That's not what a transgender is.  :V


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> This is a stupid question. Cats are obviously superior to all y'all bitches.


 I eat cats.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ratte's a girl I believe


...i would hope you knew.... :V



Ratte said:


> I'm a transgender. I haven't gone through sex-reassignment surgery. That's not what a transgender is. :V


well then what is it?  im too lazy to look it up right now.


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I eat cats.



That's what they want you to think.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm a transgender.  I haven't gone through sex-reassignment surgery.  That's not what a transgender is.  :V


I'm not certain what I am anymore


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ratte, what ARE you exactly? :V it says trans..... so are you a girl or a guy now?


She's a guy and a girl.

EDIT:


Browder said:


> She's physically female but identifies as male.


Godammit.


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm a transgender.  I haven't gone through sex-reassignment surgery.  That's not what a transgender is.  :V



She's physically female but identifies as male.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...i would hope you knew.... :V
> 
> 
> well then what is it?  im too lazy to look it up right now.


Isn't a transgender person someone who's a girl biologically but mentally they're a boy and vice versa? Or is that the same as transexual?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> That's what they want you to think.


I love chinese food.



WillowWulf said:


> I'm not certain what I am anymore


Obviously female....unless youve had some surgeries without you knowing... in which case i suggest NOT going to jail as youre now scewed.



Alstor said:


> She's a guy and a girl.


 But which one mainly?


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> But which one mainly?



Mainly a guy trapped in a girl's body. See above.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not certain what I am anymore



You're mine.  ;3


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> But which one mainly?


Girl, I guess.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Obviously female....unless youve had some surgeries without you knowing... in which case i suggest NOT going to jail as youre now scewed.


Well..I wouldn't identify myself as transgender per se, I just hate being a girl :/


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow, this thread's so dumb that a MOD decided to derail it.

/evenmorelulz


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Girl, I guess.



I'm biologically female.  I feel nothing like one.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ratte's a girl I believe
> 
> 
> *sighs*



What, i'm straight...  I want more girls to be here and all over the rest of the internet...


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Mainly a guy trapped in a girl's body. See above.


 ugh.... now i dont care anymore.  As long as he is biologically male i dont care what you call yourself.  You are a guy.  ...i was so hoping for a female >.>


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm biologically female.  I feel nothing like one.



How would you know what it feels like to be not female if you've never not been a female?  Get what i'm saying?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

To answer questions:

This is me.

Make your own assumptions.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> How would you know what it feels like to be not female if you've never not been a female?  Get what i'm saying?



I don't identify with them.  It's that simple.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Heh, you guys and your ownerships. 

I don't follow any rules. I make my own.

Which I don't follow cause I'm a REBEL!


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're mine.  ;3


*blush*


Fenrir Lupus said:


> What, i'm straight...  I want more girls to be here and all over the rest of the internet...


You guys scare away girls, give us some space


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well..I wouldn't identify myself as transgender per se, I just hate being a girl :/


why would you hate being a girl?  other than the damn childbirth thing (you will always pull that one :V) you have an easier life.  all you have to do is claim sexist and be a feminist and you are higher than men. 



Scotty1700 said:


> Wow, this thread's so dumb that a MOD decided to derail it.
> 
> /evenmorelulz


and thats why we all love Ratte! 



Ratte said:


> I'm biologically female. I feel nothing like one.


 Oh thank god.... i was afraid i was going to hit on a dude......


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> why would you hate being a girl?  other than the damn childbirth thing (you will always pull that one :V) you have an easier life.  all you have to do is claim sexist and be a feminist and you are higher than men.



-childbirth
-menstrual cycles
-being biologically weaker
-history
-preconceived gender roles

etc.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> To answer questions:
> 
> This is me.
> 
> ...


id hit that :V



WillowWulf said:


> *blush*


 so cute....  rape   rape   rape


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> id hit that :V



Why?  I'm p gross, bro.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> why would you hate being a girl?  other than the damn childbirth thing (you will always pull that one :V) you have an easier life.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Why?  I'm p gross, bro.


No, you're really not that bad looking, you need to calm down. = /


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You guys scare away girls, give us some space


Hey there, sexy.



Ratte said:


> Why? I'm p gross, bro.


 Ratte, you're cute, and I would date you. End of story.


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Why?  I'm p gross, bro.



You're not.



Attaman said:


>


Don't get reference.



Alstor said:


> Hey there, sexy.



Creepy.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> -childbirth
> -menstrual cycles
> -being biologically weaker
> -history
> ...


 Yes but with the world becoming more feminized, they are becoming more dominant than men.  You see many men are fat and lazy so women can now be stronger.  History doenst mean much to today's female pop.  And with the gender roles, they just have to say sexist and they get whatever they want.

im gonna leave out the sexual things.  You may have a harder life when it comes to that, but its easier for females to get laid, and they still have an easier life otherwise


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> -childbirth
> -menstrual cycles
> -being biologically weaker
> -history
> ...


It also seems like girls are the most insecure these days too, seeing as how it just seems like looks and body image are everything and the only thing that matter


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Creepy *Sexy*.


Fix'd


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

Womenz are weird. >.>


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Why? I'm p gross, bro.


You look great.  Dont worry about it.  

i dont think ill post my ugly mug.... some sick fuck might try to fap to it.



Browder said:


> Don't get reference.


 its a red light i assume.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Womenz are weird. >.>


you are weirder than any of the wimmenz that posted in here.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *its easier for females to get laid*


I beg to differ...


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yes but with the world becoming more feminized, they are becoming more dominant than men.  You see many men are fat and lazy so women can now be stronger.  History doenst mean much to today's female pop.  And with the gender roles, they just have to say sexist and they get whatever they want.
> 
> im gonna leave out the sexual things.  You may have a harder life when it comes to that, but its easier for females to get laid, and they still have an easier life otherwise


She just isn't female though. If I dressed you up in a dress and expected you to be female for the rest of your life would you be happy?


Alstor said:


> Fix'd


NO


Scotty1700 said:


> Womenz are weird. >.>


That they are.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Don't get reference.


An air raid siren.  It was claimed women have it easier than men outside of childbirth.  Felt it appropriate.  Seems it was jumping the gun (or there aren't enough women on FAF to properly co-ordinate the response).


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yes but with the world becoming more feminized, they are becoming more dominant than men.  You see many men are fat and lazy so women can now be stronger.  History doenst mean much to today's female pop.  And with the gender roles, they just have to say sexist and they get whatever they want.
> 
> im gonna leave out the sexual things.  You may have a harder life when it comes to that, but its easier for females to get laid, and they still have an easier life otherwise



You have to look like a model for that to happen, bro.

I don't like the neo-feminist shit, really.  They're batshit.  Jokes are jokes.  Even I tell my mom to get back in the kitchen.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 24, 2010)

Ehh, raccoons.

A non-anthro raccoon. Simple but the best ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> you are weirder than any of the wimmenz that posted in here.



Weird is the new awesome. You should know this by now Mr. Closetfag.




WillowWulf said:


> I beg to differ...



If you have 3 orifices and a rack, you're good to go.



Shaui said:


> Ehh, raccoons.
> 
> A non-anthro raccoon. Simple but the best ^^



I love when ON-topic posts seem so misplaced in a thread.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> To answer questions:
> 
> This is me.
> 
> ...


Oh that's fine by me.  You still straight?


I think you look kinda cool actually.  Not girly, but not particularly masculine...


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I beg to differ...


I say your wrong.  Women can be as much a whore as they like.  Most guys would do anything to get laid.  They just wont try anything because unless they are hot, the girl will cry rape and then theyre fucked the rest of their lives.



Browder said:


> She just isn't female though. If I dressed you up in a dress and expected you to be female for the rest of your life would you be happy?


 She has the parts so i say shes female.  i dont count mentallity.  If a guy tries to be a female its much different from a girl trying to be a guy.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Heh, you guys and your ownerships.
> 
> I don't follow any rules. I make my own.
> 
> Which I don't follow cause I'm a REBEL!


I rebel against rebellion by being as conformist as possible.

[insert "you're a fucking furry you dope, how the hell is that conformist?!" here.]


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *blush*
> 
> You guys scare away girls, give us some space



Space?  Internet?  You confuses me.  

Still though, sorry.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You have to look like a model for that to happen, bro.
> 
> I don't like the neo-feminist shit, really. They're batshit. Jokes are jokes. Even I tell my mom to get back in the kitchen.


Nah.  Im in HS atm.  Most of the girls are more fit than the guys.

and i hate feminists too if you didnt notice.   I hate people having rights in general...



Scotty1700 said:


> If you have 3 orifices and a rack, you're good to go.


 for once i agree with scotty... o_o


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Space?  Internet?  You confuses me.
> 
> Still though, sorry.


Here's an idea:
Let's not make a spectacle of every girl that comes through here


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Nah. Im in HS atm. Most of the girls are more fit than the guys.


The only person in my school that has a shot in a sports carrer is a girl.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Why?  I'm p gross, bro.



Don't be bringin' yourself down like that!  You're not gross!  (unless you don't shower or something, and you can't tell that from the picture.)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> for once i agree with scotty... o_o









"High Five bro!"


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Here's an idea:
> Let's not make a spectacle of every girl that comes through here



ok...


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Here's an idea:
> Let's not make a spectacle of every girl that comes through here





Alstor said:


> Hey there, sexy.


.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Don't be bringin' yourself down like that!  You're not gross!  (unless you don't shower or something, and you can't tell that from the picture.)


I said that Ratte wasn't gross a long time ago


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> "High Five bro!"


eww.... wtf is this shit all over my hand?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and i hate feminists too if you didnt notice.   I hate people having rights in general...



What?

Well...

I don't like what SOME feminism has become, [far cry from the womens rights movement it used to be restricted to] but...  wtf?  you hate people having rights?
you make me sad...
BAWW


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I said that Ratte wasn't gross a long time ago



Hey, this thread thing is growing too fast, don't be hatin' on me for not catching up to it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> eww.... wtf is this shit all over my hand?








Yep, Real awesome and I tell ya now, it's au naturel

Edit: From now on, I will put an obnoxiously large pic in every post on this particular thread!


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> eww.... wtf is this shit all over my hand?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fKlB3uNEXE#t=1m46s


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Nah.  Im in HS atm.  Most of the girls are more fit than the guys



I'm in high school as well.  I'm the second-fattest girl in my school.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> .


I hate men...


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm in high school as well. I'm the second-fattest girl in my school.


Ok, that's it. I'm going to do something drastic.



WillowWulf said:


> I hate men...


:3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I hate men...


I don't hate you. =[


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Ok, that's it. I'm going to do something drastic.



wat


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> wat


 You'll see...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Ok, that's it. I'm going to do something drastic.








Hurry up, I'm waiting >.>


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You'll see...



Why?  I was being serious.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't hate you. =[


You're an exception


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Edit: From now on, I will put an obnoxiously large pic in every post on this particular thread!


please dont....



Ratte said:


> I'm in high school as well. I'm the second-fattest girl in my school.


damn your school must be anorexic then... >.>



WillowWulf said:


> I hate men...


You dont hate me :3

hmmm im tempted to show a pic of myself..... but im pretty sure SOMEONE will do something evil with it :/


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> wat


I donno.

Wanna yiff? :V


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It also seems like girls are the most insecure these days too, seeing as how it just seems like looks and body image are everything and the only thing that matter



May seem like that from a girl's perspective, but from my perspective...  Ignore people.  If someone obsesses over the way you look, they're not worth your time.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I hate men...



Please don't hate me...

Is there any way I can repent?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Why? I was being serious.


 http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=69819


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

God damnit scotty you ruined my good mood. =[


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I beg to differ...



Try the direct approach with a geek sometime.  Some people are more desperate than they let on.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> May seem like that from a girl's perspective, but from my perspective...  Ignore people.  If someone obsesses over the way you look, they're not worth your time.


It's the media mostly


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=69819



What in the fuck.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's the media mostly



And if you disobey the media... fire and brimstone?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Try the direct approach with a geek sometime. Some people are more desperate than they let on.


You have no idea.  Most of the girls in my school are whores so i hate most of them.  the few that arent are either:
Obese (not just a lil fat but i mean like OMG KIWF)
"popular" girls.  you know the attitude...
and there are a few nerdy ones... Im so lucky to have found a girl who actually likes me and that i like.



WillowWulf said:


> It's the media mostly


 But your not the media.  So why care?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> What in the fuck.


 Just something to get rid of some... unneeded pessimism.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

Bawww, why did Ratte delete my funny pic.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bawww, why did Ratte delete my funny pic.



It wasn't funny, it was obnoxious, and she's probably going to give you an infraction now.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> What in the fuck.



I guess you were the "yes" vote?

You're not fat.  There's some people that went to my high school that were too big to fit in the desks, they had to put 'em at a table at the back of the room.  THAT is fat.  Not you.  I mean...  You're not anorexic or anything, but...  you call THAT fat?


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> And if you disobey the media... fire and brimstone?


pretty much


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It wasn't funny, it was obnoxious, and she's probably going to give you an infraction now.



She knows I'm just playing......right ratte???

*R-ratte?*






"EEP!"


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> You have no idea.  Most of the girls in my school are whores so i hate most of them.  the few that arent are either:
> Obese (not just a lil fat but i mean like OMG KIWF)
> "popular" girls.  you know the attitude...
> and there are a few nerdy ones... Im so lucky to have found a girl who actually likes me and that i like.



You lucky bastard.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> pretty much



Then blow the media up.  I'll provide the explosives.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> pretty much


 But fire and brimstone is a good thing!    ..at least to me...

Just be who you want to be.  As long as i approve.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> You have no idea.  Most of the girls in my school are whores so i hate most of them.  the few that arent are either:
> Obese (not just a lil fat but i mean like OMG KIWF)
> "popular" girls.  you know the attitude...
> and there are a few nerdy ones... Im so lucky to have found a girl who actually likes me and that i like.



I'm obese according to the BMI.  :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm obese according to the BMI.  :V


I am too!

*highfive*


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm obese according to the BMI.  :V


So am I


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You lucky bastard.


 I know.  Although its not really the "mushy lovey" relationship i would love to have.... We hang out, play a LOT of video games together, watching anime, go to parties, LOTS of hugs, not much kisses :/, and no sex.... she wont do that until she's out of her parents control :V


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm obese according to the BMI.  :V


OTHER PPL KEEP PSOTIN SMILAR STIFF TO MEH!
You don't look fat to me.  Stop dwelling, accept.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm obese according to the BMI. :V


 


Heckler & Koch said:


> I am too!
> 
> *highfive*


 


WillowWulf said:


> So am I


 
Just fuck it.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm obese according to the BMI. :V


I really dont mind... you look fine to me. ^_^



Heckler & Koch said:


> I am too!
> 
> *highfive*


...fat furfag? XD



WillowWulf said:


> So am I


 ... but how much really?  your kinda short so the standards are different...

Now i feel bad... im about 5lbs from being underweight ;^;


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I know.  Although its not really the "mushy lovey" relationship i would love to have.... We hang out, play a LOT of video games together, watching anime, go to parties, LOTS of hugs, not much kisses :/, and no sex.... she wont do that until she's out of her parents control :V



That sounds like the kind of person i'm looking for...

Random question to make this relevant to the forum: is she a furry?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Yeah so?  BMI doesn't take muscle into account...  and from the looks of it you'd be at the low end of obese.  Actually, it looks like you shouldn't be considered obese at all, but since you insist...
> 
> And i'd just like to ask, how tall are you?  Someone shorter than me has a "healthy" BMI that's wider than me...



I'm 5'4".

;^;


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I really dont mind... you look fine to me. ^_^
> 
> 
> ...fat furfag? XD
> ...


I'm not horridly obese, I weigh probably like 220 or 230, but I still have a gut and need to lose some damn weight. =[


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> That sounds like the kind of person i'm looking for...
> 
> Random question to make this relevant to the forum: is she a furry?


 I really do like her and we've been like this for about 2 years...

and no she isnt unfortunately...  she doesnt really like furrys.... she IS otaku though....


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I know.  Although its not really the "mushy lovey" relationship i would love to have.... We hang out, play a LOT of video games together, watching anime, go to parties, LOTS of hugs, not much kisses :/, and no sex.... she wont do that until she's out of her parents control :V


cuddling > sex



Usarise said:


> ... but how much really?  your kinda short so the standards are different...


It's been a while since I've looked at it, it's probably changed but it would still be considered overweight I'd imagine


----------



## Aleu (Apr 24, 2010)

hyuk hyuk hyuk


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not horridly obese, I weigh probably like 220 or 230, but I still have a gut and need to lose some damn weight. =[


 I weigh about 140lbs last time i checked :V


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> hyuk hyuk hyuk


 YES!  HYENAS ARE KING!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

I've actually been putting on some weight lately. I'm up to 145 lbs...yeah, I'm thin...


----------



## Aleu (Apr 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've actually been putting on some weight lately. I'm up to 145 lbs...yeah, I'm thin...



I'm 105


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

D'awwwww, Cuteness kiddy is cute :3

Need moar kute!







edit: yay, my kuteness was spared!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've actually been putting on some weight lately. I'm up to 145 lbs...yeah, I'm thin...


120.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm 180.

:[


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm 5'4".
> 
> ;^;



Yeah, not bad.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Yeah, not bad.



Look at the post above.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I really do like her and we've been like this for about 2 years...
> 
> and no she isnt unfortunately...  she doesnt really like furrys.... she IS otaku though....



Hmm...  Now that's an interesting couple.  I could do without the otaku think if I were you...  For some reason I just don't get it.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm a tiny wulfie.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

You guy are fine.... i feel fat... Do I look it?
I just went up to weight myself and im 156lbs....


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

awesome I'm the fattest one here!

I'm like somewhere between 5'9 and 6'1, not sure exactly how tall I am...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Look at the post above.



I did, and my post still holds.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've actually been putting on some weight lately. I'm up to 145 lbs...yeah, I'm thin...


I've put on a couple pounds. That puts me to 128 lbs, and I'm 5'10". That's putting on weight for me.



Ratte said:


> I'm 180.
> 
> :[


That's a 30.9 BMI. That's JUST obese. Lose six pounds and you're no longer obese.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 24, 2010)

Im about 250 but im also 6'4" so my height sort of cancels it out


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh this thread is about weight now? 

6"3 and 181 pounds if anyone cares.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I did, and my post still holds.



My weight should have broke it.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Last time I checked it was like 160-something 

I don't care to weight myself much


----------



## Aleu (Apr 24, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Im about 250 but im also 6'4" so my height sort of cancels it out



holy shit...you're tall O_O


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oh this thread is about weight now?
> 
> 6"3 and 181 pounds if anyone cares.


 
Yeah this thread really doesnt have a topic anymore


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Last time I checked it was like 160-something
> 
> I don't care to weight myself much



A little chub goes a long way.  8)


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> holy shit...you're tall O_O


 
Yeah i get that alot


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Yeah this thread really doesnt have a topic anymore



Original topic was p narrow.  :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm like 5'10'' and I just weighed myself. My scale said 142 but I know it's 5-10 lbs off so it's not too accurate. Last time I weighed myself it said 135 when I was 128 cause I got it checked in school the same day.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

*notices that no1 commented on his picture*
i must be invisible now!   omg i can do anything!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

My self esteem has just took a plummet now that I realize I'm the fattest person here... :V


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *notices that no1 commented on his picture*
> i must be invisible now!  omg i can do anything!


 You seem cold in that pic.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just cause everyone else is doin' it.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> A little chub goes a long way.  8)


?


Usarise said:


> *notices that no1 commented on his picture*
> i must be invisible now!   omg i can do anything!


Is that you?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not horridly obese, I weigh probably like 220 or 230, but I still have a gut and need to lose some damn weight. =[



You said you're around 6'...  i'm 6'3 and hovering around 210 and I don't have much of a gut to speak of...  just lose 10 pounds...

and don't bother with the whole exercise thing unless you want to build muscle, what you put in is more important than what you put out.  I know it's controversial to bring up Rush Limbaugh anywhere, but he lost a ton of weight just by dieting...  I was really surprised when he was on the Jay Leno show (NBC is dumb...  there's no way people are gonna watch Jay, then Colbert, and then yet another still later late night type tv show.  3 in a row is just too much...  so what do they do?  get rid of Colbert...  wtf...  not his fault the ratings were so low...


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You seem cold in that pic.


 ...o shit they can see me...

Nah.  I love the cold and the snow.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My self esteem has just took a plummet now that I realize I'm the fattest person here... :V



but that makes you oh so cuddly


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Is that you?


 yes thats me..... go ahead and criticize me now... ;^;


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My self esteem has just took a plummet now that I realize I'm the fattest person here... :V


 
Not really im like 250


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

I'd post a pic here but I'm not posting a pic on a public forum >_>


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yes thats me..... go ahead and criticize me now... ;^;


Why would I criticize you?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd post a pic here but I'm not posting a pic on a public forum >_>


why not? its only furrys.... what could happen?



WillowWulf said:


> Why would I criticize you?


Because im probably one of the worst looking people around where i live. ;^;


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ?



More cushion for the pushin', etc.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd post a pic here but I'm not posting a pic on a public forum >_>



Hehehehehe can I?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd post a pic here but I'm not posting a pic on a public forum >_>



lol paranoid.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> More cushion for the pushin', etc.


*sighs*


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> cuddling > sex



^^^what she said.  Of course, maybe i'll change my opinion after I...  You know...  actually have sex...


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sighs*



<3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> why not? its only furrys.... what could happen?
> 
> 
> Because im probably one of the worst looking people around where i live. ;^;


People see it and know it's me and it can damage my rep, get stalked by a horny furfag, plenty of things


Scotty1700 said:


> Hehehehehe can I?



No.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> ^^^what she said.  Of course, maybe i'll change my opinion after I...  You know...  actually have sex...


I will never change this opinion



Ratte said:


> <3


...


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> ^^^what she said. Of course, maybe i'll change my opinion after I... You know... actually have sex...


 I take being cuddly as good.  I still want sex though... >.>


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 24, 2010)

Not have a fursona is the best option so far, at least for me.
If not than a human.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I've put on a couple pounds. That puts me to 128 lbs, and I'm 5'10". That's putting on weight for me.



erm...  you're underweight by .2 BMI...  you could benefit from gaining a bit...


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> People see it and know it's me and it can damage my rep, get stalked by a horny furfag, plenty of things


Yu guyz, there was a whole half a thread about this.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> erm... you're underweight by .2 BMI... you could benefit from gaining a bit...


 I'm happy with my thin body.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...



I prefer those that aren't walking sticks.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I prefer those that aren't walking sticks.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Sticks aren't fun to cuddle


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> That's a 30.9 BMI. That's JUST obese. Lose six pounds and you're no longer obese.



Do you know haw fucking hard that is?



WillowWulf said:


> Sticks aren't fun to cuddle



Exactly.  ;3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sighs*



This thread is becoming a *sigh* fest.
*sigh*


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd post a pic here but I'm not posting a pic on a public forum >_>



Post it and then delete it all. That's what I did.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sticks aren't fun to cuddle



Cuddling rules:  opposite sex, not anorexic, but small enough to fit arms around.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Cuddling rules:  opposite sex, not anorexic, but small enough to fit arms around.


Why does it have to be the opposite sex?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Cuddling rules:  opposite sex, not anorexic, but small enough to fit arms around.



I've never actually been cuddled.



WillowWulf said:


> Why does it have to be the opposite sex?



^


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Not really im like 250



Weight â‰  fatness.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Post it and then delete it all. That's what I did.


Not doing it again, I posted a pic of my face and everyone jacked off about it for like 3 pages.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Do you know haw fucking hard that is?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. ;3


 It may be hard but wont you feel that much better though?

...sticks arent fun to cuddle _for me..... i would hope a girl liked to. >.>_


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Do you know haw fucking hard that is?


 Just diet for a little while. If you're determined enough, you'll do it.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I've never actually been cuddled.
> 
> 
> 
> ^


I've never had a girlfriend :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not doing it again, I posted a pic of my face and everyone jacked off about it for like 3 pages.



I think it's funny that you think people actually did that.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've never had a girlfriend :V


Never even gotten remotely intimate with anyone


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I've never actually been cuddled.






Heckler & Koch said:


> Not doing it again, I posted a pic of my face and everyone jacked off about it for like 3 pages.


Ha. They would. Only because it's you. They said I was handsome, but no one jacked off to anything. At least not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I've never actually been cuddled.


If i dint have a GF atm i would with you.... 



WillowWulf said:


> Why does it have to be the opposite sex?


 dont worry. its fine for girls.  gays cant though.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I've never actually been cuddled.
> 
> 
> 
> ^



Opposite sex applies to males more than females...  it has to do with ego I guess.


I've never been cuddled either, big deal.  What should I do, hang a sign around my neck that says "LF GF"?

Then again, I do have this shirt:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/japanese/74a3/


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Never even gotten remotely intimate with anyone


I kissed a girl once.

That's about it.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> If i dint have a GF atm i would with you....
> 
> 
> dont worry. its fine for girls.  gays cant though.



Gays prefer to jump right to the yiffing.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Just diet for a little while. If you're determined enough, you'll do it.



Uh, it really doesn't work that way.  I have to eat the shit food at school because it's not very expensive.  Healthy food at school is about $5 per lunch.  It's outrageous.

There's also nothing to do in this shitty town.  I'd be outside more if there was actually something to do.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I've never had a girlfriend :V



Mine's far away.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've never had a girlfriend :V



You always have Scotty :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> *Opposite sex applies to males more than females... * it has to do with ego I guess.
> 
> 
> I've never been cuddled either, big deal.  What should I do, hang a sign around my neck that says "LF GF"?
> ...



I call bullshit...


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Do you know haw fucking hard that is?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. ;3


 
Hell i used to be 290 once you get started its pretty easy


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I kissed a girl once.
> 
> That's about it.



My best friend's girlfriend keeps hugging me in his presence to see how I react and laugh at said reaction...  that's about it for me.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> You always have Scotty :V


WHY WOULD YOU BRING THIS EVIL ON ME?!?! D=


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I kissed a girl once.
> 
> That's about it.



Never even got that far.  :V


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I call bullshit...



Yeah, what else is new?  You'd call bullshit if you saw a real pile of literal bullshit too.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Never even got that far.  :V


same


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Hell i used to be 290 once you get started its pretty easy



It's harder for females to lose fat.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WHY WOULD YOU BRING THIS EVIL ON ME?!?! D=



because that's what I do >:3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Yeah, what else is new?  You'd call bullshit if you saw a real pile of literal bullshit too.


Duh, that's the most reasonable time to call bullshit... :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WHY WOULD YOU BRING THIS EVIL ON ME?!?! D=



Aww, you know you want meh!




Ratte said:


> Never even got that far.  :V



You're not the only one >.>


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> It's harder for females to lose fat.


This is true

I think I lost weight just from not eating normally


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Uh, it really doesn't work that way. I have to eat the shit food at school because it's not very expensive. Healthy food at school is about $5 per lunch. It's outrageous.
> 
> There's also nothing to do in this shitty town. I'd be outside more if there was actually something to do.


 You're not making this easy for me. I have to think about this one...

As for cuddling, I like it. 

As for girlfriends, I never had one because almost all the girls where I live either have red, leaky va-jay-jays or they are already taken.


----------



## Bando (Apr 25, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Duh, that's the most reasonable time to call bullshit... :V



BULL-FREAKIN'-HORSE-SHIT!

:3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

> I've never had a girlfriend :V





Ratte said:


> Mine's far away.



Wait, your'e a lesbian?  Ok...


----------



## Usarise (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Uh, it really doesn't work that way. I have to eat the shit food at school because it's not very expensive. Healthy food at school is about $5 per lunch. It's outrageous.
> 
> There's also nothing to do in this shitty town. I'd be outside more if there was actually something to do.


 Dont eat a lunch then?  You CAN go on 2 meals a day, espicially if theyre big ones.  And you could bring your own lunch...

There has to be SOMETHING to do.... any water? swim or fish.  woods? go hiking.


Fenrir Lupus said:


> Gays prefer to jump right to the yiffing.


thats true and i never understood why. 



Heckler & Koch said:


> WHY WOULD YOU BRING THIS EVIL ON ME?!?! D=


scottys pretty cool.  why wouldnt you like him?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> BULL-FREAKIN'-HORSE-SHIT!
> 
> :3



Horseshit. I can't pronounce that IRL....always comes out as whore's shit.



Usarise said:


> scottys pretty cool.  why wouldnt you like him?



Oh why thank'e. Chip chap cheerio mate!


----------



## Aleu (Apr 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> As for girlfriends, I never had one because almost all the girls where I live either have red, leaky va-jay-jays or they are already taken.



.....ew


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Never even got that far.  :V


Well if it makes you feel better I was too fucking stupid back then to actually ask her out and then later I couldn't tell if she liked me or not so I never did.

So I had a chance but fucked it all up. winnar is me!


----------



## Bando (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Wait, your'e a lesbian?  Ok...



She is, but the girlfriend is Catte :V


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Duh, that's the most reasonable time to call bullshit... :V



Ok, you wanna know WHY I said that?  If I keep all the gay people here pissed off at me, they won't hit on me.  

See?  I'm tricky.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Do you know haw fucking hard that is?


God this thread is burning if in a minute it got a new page.
It's six POUNDS, americanos, not KG. It is a bit easier.
Losing weight is only mental - you could try it yourself, or get proper treatment. It all matters if you want to though.
The treatment for it is healthy diet and proper exercise.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok, here we go: http://www.ehow.com/how_4595203_achieve-weight-loss-cant-exercise.html

You're going to have to look hard, though.



AleutheWolf said:


> .....ew


Oh, those are the girls that are taken.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You're not making this easy for me. I have to think about this one...
> 
> As for cuddling, I like it.
> 
> As for girlfriends, I never had one because almost all the girls where I live either have red, leaky va-jay-jays or they are already taken.



I'm having my period.  Ironic.

I'm poor.  I can't afford the healthy food at school and I have no control over what's bought for food at home.  I don't have any of my own money so I can't buy my own food.  My bank is also in another city, so I can't go to the bank (I don't have a license) and withdraw money to buy my own groceries.

I also am not all that into junk food.  My metabolism just hates me.  Go figure.

I still want to be cuddled sometime.  It just sucks that I have to wait for over a year for it.


----------



## Bando (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well if it makes you feel better I was too fucking stupid back then to actually ask her out and then later I couldn't tell if she liked me or not so I never did.
> 
> So I had a chance but fucked it all up. winnar is me!



Ouch >.>

Never kissed anyone yet, nor had a girlfriend. I'm pretty boring.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> She is, but the girlfriend is Catte :V


..Catte's a girl?!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 25, 2010)

Y'all know mine is the best.


Oh wait, this thread has a dozen pages, the original topic is probably long derailed by now.


----------



## Bando (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..Catte's a girl?!



No :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Y'all know mine is the best.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, this thread has a dozen pages, the original topic is probably long derailed by now.



Yeah, ratte derailed it.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Dont eat a lunch then?  You CAN go on 2 meals a day, espicially if theyre big ones.  And you could bring your own lunch...
> 
> There has to be SOMETHING to do.... any water? swim or fish.  woods? go hiking.



BAD idea for the first part.  It's healthier to eat a lot of small meals than a few big meals.

As for the second part...  diet is the most important part of losing weight, exercise helps but isn't anywhere near as important.  Nail the diet and that's probably enough.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> God this thread is burning if in a minute it got a new page.
> It's six POUNDS, americanos, not KG. It is a bit easier.
> Losing weight is only mental - you could try it yourself, or get proper treatment. It all matters if you want to though.
> The treatment for it is healthy diet and proper exercise.



You're not understanding my personal circumstances, hombre.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> No :V


That's what i thought


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I still want to be cuddled sometime. It just sucks that I have to wait for over a year for it.


I can give you an internet cuddle if you want it.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Y'all know mine is the best.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, this thread has a dozen pages, the original topic is probably long derailed by now.



H&K was gonna start yiffing Scotty, you could join if you want :V


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Y'all know mine is the best.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, this thread has a dozen pages, the original topic is probably long derailed by now.



No, mine's better.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> H&K was gonna start yiffing Scotty, you could join if you want :V


But the world will implode if that happens. Please! I don't want to die!

And otters are still pretty cool guys.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm poor. I can't afford the healthy food at school and I have no control over what's bought for food at home. I don't have any of my own money so I can't buy my own food. My bank is also in another city, so I can't go to the bank (I don't have a license) and withdraw money to buy my own groceries.
> 
> I also am not all that into junk food. My metabolism just hates me. Go figure.
> 
> I still want to be cuddled sometime. It just sucks that I have to wait for over a year for it.


 Get a job?  thatll fix your money problem.  And you could kindly ask your parents to buy you the food you want.  Mine do all the time.  I asked for deer heart and guess what i had the next day?

My metabolism is pretty good, but i dont eat much junk.  a LOT of cake because i like to bake.... but not much else.

...well where do you live?  i could help with the cuddling problem... allthough my gf might think differently...


----------



## Catte (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..Catte's a girl?!





Bando37 said:


> No :V


Well...


----------



## Bando (Apr 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> H&K was gonna start yiffing Scotty, you could join if you want :V



Aww hell naw!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> H&K was gonna start yiffing Scotty, you could join if you want :V



No not really, I was all like 






but he kept crawlin' all over me...


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Dont eat a lunch then?  You CAN go on 2 meals a day, espicially if theyre big ones.  And you could bring your own lunch...
> 
> There has to be SOMETHING to do.... any water? swim or fish.  woods? go hiking.



The "eating less" route is bullshit.  It slows down your metabolism.  I don't eat a lot.  Also, when I actually am hungry, I can't eat.  Lunch isn't until 12:30 and I can't afford breakfast.  There's nothing at my house that I could use for lunch.

Also, no, nothing here.  I also don't like doing things alone...not in this part of town.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> BAD idea for the first part.  It's healthier to eat a lot of small meals than a few big meals.
> 
> As for the second part...  diet is the most important part of losing weight, exercise helps but isn't anywhere near as important.  Nail the diet and that's probably enough.



Kinda hard when I can't get it.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Catte said:


> Well...


?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 25, 2010)

I think cows are pretty awesome, even though a good 99% of the guys are gay.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> I think the best is whatever you like most.  I don't think anyone's inferior for choosing the "wrong" animal or anything...  unless said animal is a cow.  I hate cows.)



D:<


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

This thread took my mood from awesome to depressed =[


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Get a job?  thatll fix your money problem.  And you could kindly ask your parents to buy you the food you want.  Mine do all the time.  I asked for deer heart and guess what i had the next day?
> 
> My metabolism is pretty good, but i dont eat much junk.  a LOT of cake because i like to bake.... but not much else.
> 
> ...well where do you live?  i could help with the cuddling problem... allthough my gf might think differently...



I have too much homework to maintain a job.  School comes first.  Always.

Also, they don't care.  They buy what has deals, and that's it.

I live in MN, what the hell.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread took my mood from awesome to depressed =[


I sowwy

*snuggle*


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> The "eating less" route is bullshit. It slows down your metabolism. I don't eat a lot. Also, when I actually am hungry, I can't eat. Lunch isn't until 12:30 and I can't afford breakfast. There's nothing at my house that I could use for lunch.
> 
> Also, no, nothing here. I also don't like doing things alone...not in this part of town.


 Kind of last resort, but if you can stay your current weight for a year, when you move out, move to a busier town. Make sure it has a healthy grocery store, things to do, and a buddy (like Catte).


----------



## Catte (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ?


:3c


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Catte said:


> :3c


errr...*blushes*


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Kind of last resort, but if you can stay your current weight for a year, when you move out, move to a busier town. Make sure it has a healthy grocery store, things to do, and a buddy (like Catte).



I'm hoping that's possible.

I love going out on walks and seeing things, but not only is there nothing to see, but the only friend I have in my town doesn't like to go anywhere.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I have too much homework to maintain a job. School comes first. Always.
> 
> Also, they don't care. They buy what has deals, and that's it.
> 
> I live in MN, what the hell.


 
And i live in cleveland OH, not only is it a fucked up city you'll also go insane from boredom


----------



## Usarise (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I have too much homework to maintain a job. School comes first. Always.
> 
> Also, they don't care. They buy what has deals, and that's it.
> 
> I live in MN, what the hell.


 I doubt you have THAT much.... but then again im only freshman. :/  All honors courses though ^_^     But you are right.... school does come first.

My mom likes to buy like that too.... my dad will buy anything that looks exotic though. ^_^  ive gotten to try a lot of nice things because of that. ^_^

damn.... not close to me :/  NY....


----------



## Aleu (Apr 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No not really, I was all like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XDDDD OMG SAVING THAT SHIT 

-falls over laughing-


----------



## Bando (Apr 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I doubt you have THAT much.... but then again im only freshman. :/  All honors courses though ^_^     But you are right.... school does come first.



AP classes, bro. Trufax that she has that much homework.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I doubt you have THAT much.... but then again im only freshman. :/  All honors courses though ^_^     But you are right.... school does come first.
> 
> My mom likes to buy like that too.... my dad will buy anything that looks exotic though. ^_^  ive gotten to try a lot of nice things because of that. ^_^
> 
> damn.... not close to me :/  NY....



At the beginning of the year I had six hours of homework every night.

Also, fuck you, honors kid.  I bet money comes out of your ass every time you shit, too.



Bando37 said:


> AP classes, bro. Trufax that she has that much homework.



I can't get into AP classes.  What the fuck.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I love going out on walks and seeing things, but not only is there nothing to see, but the only friend I have in my town doesn't like to go anywhere.


 Please tell me you dont have only one friend in the whole town.....



Bando37 said:


> AP classes, bro. Trufax that she has that much homework.


 I want to take AP classes but those are for juniors and seniors. -_-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> XDDDD OMG SAVING THAT SHIT
> 
> -falls over laughing-



And this my friends, is the proper use of:






God I love using gifs.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> And i live in cleveland OH, not only is it a fucked up city you'll also go insane from boredom


Hey, we have the rock hall...erm...or the Browns Stadium...uh...or the Great Lakes Science Center...ah. Whatever. Just go to the I-X Indoor Amusement Park now. You'll get shanked and recieve a coma from the exaust fumes, but you'll have fun. YAYY!



AleutheWolf said:


> XDDDD OMG SAVING THAT SHIT
> 
> -falls over laughing-


Already did. :grin:


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> At the beginning of the year I had six hours of homework every night.
> 
> Also, fuck you, honors kid.  I bet money comes out of your ass every time you shit, too.


I've only been recommended for honors classes, but they realized that I'm worthless
I'll have honors english though next year :/ but that's it


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Please tell me you dont have only one friend in the whole town.....


 
I have one friend in the whole town.



Usarise said:


> I want to take AP classes but those are for juniors and seniors. -_-



Fuck you.


----------



## Bando (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I can't get into AP classes.  What the fuck.



Oh, sorry. A while ago you said that you had applied for a shitton of AP classes, so I assumed you were doing advanced classes already.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> At the beginning of the year I had six hours of homework every night.
> 
> Also, fuck you, honors kid. I bet money comes out of your ass every time you shit, too.


oh.... well then you did have too much.  Even with all my courses i still do my homework on the bus, in class, and rarely at home.

and hey!  Just because im in honors doesnt mean im rich.  My parents may give me a lot but i have to work for things that i want.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I sowwy
> 
> *snuggle*



I wants snuggle too 

BAWW


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Fuck you.


But AP classes get you into better colleges, which gets better carrers. Be happy, Ratte.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Jesus this thread is depressing. =[

ratte needs a hug.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I wants snuggle too
> 
> BAWW


*snuggles*


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Oh, sorry. A while ago you said that you had applied for a shitton of AP classes, so I assumed you were doing advanced classes already.



I'm not going to get into them.  I'm not smart enough.



Usarise said:


> and hey!  Just because im in honors doesnt mean im rich.  My parents may give me a lot but i have to work for things that i want.



Fuck honors kids.  I hate them.

Also, I don't get money from my parents unless it's my birthday.  I can perform fucking slave labor and not get a damn thing out of it.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I can't get into AP classes.  What the fuck.



AP>IB

In high school, I made the mistake of trying IB classes...  they don't give you college credit, don't teach any more than AP, and they're much harder than AP.  If any school near you offers IB classes, BLOW IT UP.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 25, 2010)

Wait.... are Ratte and Catte the same person? What the hell's goin' on here!? Ahhh!


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> AP>IB
> 
> In high school, I made the mistake of trying IB classes...  they don't give you college credit, don't teach any more than AP, and they're much harder than AP.  If any school near you offers IB classes, BLOW IT UP.



Doesn't matter.  I can only take general classes.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *snuggles*



ty
I feel better now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jesus this thread is depressing. =[



I'm trying to cheer up the place but it's not working >.>


----------



## Usarise (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've only been recommended for honors classes, but they realized that I'm worthless
> I'll have honors english though next year :/ but that's it


 I was reccomended for all honors, got forced into in because parents made me, and im doing it again next year. -_-



Ratte said:


> I have one friend in the whole town.
> 
> Fuck you.


 Im sorry to hear that ;^;   try to socialize more!

...why do i get hate for being good in school?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Wait.... are Ratte and Catte the same person? What the hell's goin' on here!? Ahhh!



No, we're not the same person.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Wait.... are Ratte and Catte the same person? What the hell's goin' on here!? Ahhh!


Ratte and Catte are two different people, as for what exactly is going on in this thread I'm not sure :/


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Doesn't matter.  I can only take general classes.



/jealous

let's just say getting bullied, having autism, and taking the toughest classes offered in a school don't mix very well...  god I hate myself in retrospect...


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

*gives the thread a stick hug*


----------



## Bando (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> No, we're not the same person.





WillowWulf said:


> Ratte and Catte are two different people, as for what exactly is going on in this thread I'm not sure :/



And this is called irony.


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> But AP classes get you into better colleges, which gets better carrers. Be happy, Ratte.




Not necessarily true. My alma mater still does not offer them after all these years. And I got into some _very_ good colleges.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Fuck honors kids. I hate them.
> 
> Also, I don't get money from my parents unless it's my birthday. I can perform fucking slave labor and not get a damn thing out of it.


I still dont get why you would hate honor kids..... but fine.

and do you think i didn't work for things? the laptop im using? i had to work on a fucking farm to earn the money for it.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im sorry to hear that ;^;   try to socialize more!
> 
> ...why do i get hate for being good in school?



BECAUSE I DO GOOD IN SCHOOL TOO

I'VE GOTTEN ACADEMIC ACHIEVEMENT AWARDS ALL THROUGH HIGH SCHOOL

I'VE NEVER GOTTEN BELOW 89% IN A CLASS

I DO JUST FUCKING FINE

I'M NOT SMART ENOUGH TO TAKE ANYTHING ABOVE STANDARDS BECAUSE I WAS IN SPECIAL EDUCATION FOR EIGHT FUCKING YEARS

I DON'T LIKE BEING AROUND A LOT OF PEOPLE BECAUSE I'M FUCKING RETARDED
I DON'T GET TO HAVE FRIENDS

BECAUSE OF ALL OF THIS, I CAN'T GO TO COLLEGE

Ugh.

Carry on.  I needed to rage.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jesus this thread is depressing. =[
> 
> ratte needs a hug.


 
Just do a random act of violence you'll feel better


----------



## Aleu (Apr 25, 2010)

group hugs people


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> /jealous
> 
> let's just say getting bullied, having autism, and taking the toughest classes offered in a school don't mix very well... god I hate myself in retrospect...









It's like we're the same person!


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Fuck you.



Don't be mean to him, be mean to me.  I took algebra/trig/precalculus as a high school sophomore all rolled into one class


----------



## Bando (Apr 25, 2010)

D: This thread needs cheering up.

[yt]0Bmhjf0rKe8[/yt]


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

This thread melted my face off with depression, yay!


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Don't be mean to him, be mean to me.  I took algebra/trig/precalculus as a high school sophomore all rolled into one class



Thanks, guys.

I think I'm going to go break something.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Don't be mean to him, be mean to me. I took algebra/trig/precalculus as a high school sophomore all rolled into one class


Oh, wait. I'm just taking precalculus next year. Carry on.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Who wants a sammich?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> It's like we're the same person!



That explains the sheldon pic.

Actually, not surprising in the least, considering the fact that high functioning autism pretty much turns you into a geek...  wouldn't be surprised if there are a large number of non-diagnosed autistics in this forum...


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> I think I'm going to go break something.


 
Yay thats the spirit:grin:


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Who wants a sammich?



Wait, does that mean yiff?


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Don't be mean to him, be mean to me.  I took algebra/trig/precalculus as a high school sophomore all rolled into one class



No be mean to me. I took generic level classes but they were at one of the most elite school's in the country. I am a spoiled rich(ish) kid.


----------



## Bando (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Who wants a sammich?



MEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> I think I'm going to go break something.



AWESOME!  Can I help?  Just because i'm hardcore geeky doesn't mean I can't be violent...


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> AWESOME!  Can I help?  Just because i'm hardcore geeky doesn't mean I can't be violent...



If only you knew what I meant.


----------

